# ViP222 - L509 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW:


```
PID=08B2h     06/24/13 23:08:48
 DownloadID:31GC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L509:'L040'-'L508'
 L509:'L040'-'L508'
 New FW:'L509'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1...'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].':     {ViP222}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

